# sketchup 6 slower?



## mpooley (17 Feb 2007)

Hi all
I have just tried out the new google sketchup 6 just to see whats new and it seems very slow and jerky!! 
I am using sketchup 5 pro at the moment and wondered is it slower because this is the free version or will it be the same if i upgrde to pro 6?

thanks
Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Feb 2007)

Mike, I noticed this too with the Pro version especially when I had chosen a style other than the basic ones. I don't think you'll gain anything by upgrading. I solved it by downloading and installing the updated drivers for my video card. Now SU6 just flies along. You might give that a go, too.


----------



## mpooley (18 Feb 2007)

Thanks Dave
I'll probably not bother then.
I will be getting a new graphics card fairly soon so i'll try it again then.
Thanks again

Mike


----------



## Adam (21 Feb 2007)

Just in case anyone else found SU6 painfully slow - I found it jerky, strange moving artifacts on the screen (not my design honest!), and after checking here - upgraded my drivers. What a difference - its sooooo much smoother and faster.

Thanks Dave.

Adam


----------



## SketchUp Guru (21 Feb 2007)

Glad that worked for you Adam. I went back to SU5 on my machine at home after upgrading the drivers and saw an improvement there, too. I never knew it could be that fast.

Another thing that could be tried without updating drivers is to go to Window>Preferences>OpenGL. Uncheck Use Fastfeedback and try it. Also try checking Use hardware acceleration and see if there is a change. I did that on my machine at work and got a pretty decent improvement. I looked for driver updates but there are none for the integrated graphics controller in my work machine.


----------



## mpooley (22 Feb 2007)

Hi
Just tried the open GL preferences and ticked "use hardware accelleration" and it zooms along now !!  

Thanks


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2007)

How do i upgrade my drivers please? Indeed where do I find them? I have reverted to Su5 in the meanwhile because I'm finding it so slow.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Adam (22 Feb 2007)

How I did it. 

Press and hold down the "Windows" key - just to the left of your space bar normally, betwen ALT and CTRL, and press the break key

(If its a laptop press Window, Function and Break)

This opens your Systems Properties box.

Then click "Hardware" , then device manager.

Select Display Adaptors.

Mine is shown as having Radoen X300, although my PC was X600 at home. I guess thats becuase its Dells preferred supplier and the PCs aren't the same age.

I then searched the internet for "Radeon X300". You will need to do this for your own graphics vendor.

I then worked out these were supplied by ATI - so went to their home page, and they normally have a "customer service, or find a driver or similar. Or a search space you can type in the model number.

I'd recoommend that rather than some "dodgy" website- you don't know what you are downloading. This is what you may get if you type in "X300 Radeon", and click the first site that appears on google. Find the manufacturer, then use their main front page and search from that.

Mine came as a .exe which I simply ran, followed by a reboot.

What a difference, several things seem to have speeded up.

Adam


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2007)

Thanks Adam. 

I tried through the Nvidia website and did download newer drivers but I'm not sure how much its changed - maybe the computer is getting a bit tired?

Cheers


Tim


----------



## Adam (23 Feb 2007)

tim":1jj6r73p said:


> Thanks Adam. I tried through the Nvidia website and did download newer drivers but I'm not sure how much its changed - maybe the computer is getting a bit tired? Cheers Tim



Depends, did it come as an .exe which you simply ran? Or did it just drop the new drivers in a directory somewhere? If so, you need to tell the computer to start using them - otherwise you'll be continuing on as before?

Adam


----------



## tim (23 Feb 2007)

No - it was an exe file - ran it and restarted etc.

Cheers

Tim


----------

